# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Author Deborah L. Kelley Leads Formidable Protagonist into Enlightenment - PR Web (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

PR Web (press release)*Author Deborah L. Kelley Leads Formidable Protagonist into Enlightenment**PR Web (press release)*At an early age, Kelley often experienced *lucid* states of *dreaming*, conversing with deceased loved ones and electrifying archetypal figures. Upon waking, she often felt confused about what was real and what was unreal. From this fertile ground, *...***

----------

